# Philadelphia PieCrust Table Plans



## tlawson (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone have a set of plans for a Philadelphia Piecrust Table or know where i can get some?


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

never heard of such a thing 


but enlighten me...


----------



## DSallee (Feb 29, 2008)

tlawson said:


> Does anyone have a set of plans for a Philadelphia Piecrust Table or know where i can get some?


Ya might try here.... http://www.foxchapelpublishing.com/productdetails.cfm?PC=1604

Dave


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

now I get it [hits head]


----------

